# Lieutenant-Commander (Retired) William Lore, 1909-2012, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2012)

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today expressed his condolences over the passing of Lieutenant-Commander (Retired) William Lore on September 22, in Hong Kong at the age of 103. Mr. Lore was the first Canadian-born Chinese to join the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN) and also the first person of Chinese descent to serve in any of the British Commonwealth navies.
> 
> “Mr. William Lore’s drive and determination to serve his country and to achieve recognition of Chinese Canadians as full members of Canadian society serve as a wonderful example to all of us and show that we all can make a difference.” said Mr. Mackay. “As a sailor, Lieutenant-Commander Lore made Canada proud.”
> 
> ...


DND Info-machine, 5 Oct 12

A bit more of his biography....


> .... Born in Victoria February 28, 1909, Bill Lore was the first Canadian born Chinese to join the Royal Canadian Navy, and the first Chinese officer in the whole of the British Commonwealth Navies.
> 
> He joined the RCN January 1943 at the personal request of Vice Admiral Percy F. Nelles, Chief of Naval Staff, and took his preliminary training at HMCS Montreal, followed by HMCS Cornwallis on the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> His naval career took him to Victoria, Washington, D.C., Halifax, England, Burma, Australia, and finally Hong Kong where he was ordered to lead a detachment of marines to take control of HMS Tamar, the British Navy’s shore base on the waterfront ....


Canadian Chinese Military Museum Society


----------



## Snakedoc (5 Oct 2012)

RIP and thank you for your service LCdr (ret'd) Lore.  It's great to see how far diversity in the CF has come today.


----------

